# Grand Traverse, MI - Giant Smallmouth!



## fishingredhawk

Just got back from a week of smallmouth fishing on Grand Traverse Bay in Michigan. The smallmouth fishing up there is UNREAL. Had two days where I caught 50+ fishing in 3-4 hours.

Here is a pic of the biggest of the trip, a 5lb 3oz monster:


















I caught quite a few fish in the 2-3 lb range, like this one:


----------



## justin3687

Wow that smallie is a monster... What were you throwing for them

From my Evo


----------



## acklac7

That part of Michigan is simply bad-a$$ this time of year.

Cousins used to have a cabin up there (Frankfort)...Man I miss that place.

Beautiful fish!


----------



## BMustang

Really great looking smallies.

Oh, and thanks for being honest with the weight. A lot of us would have posted that as a 7lb fish.


----------



## fishingredhawk

justin3687 said:


> Wow that smallie is a monster... What were you throwing for them
> 
> From my Evo


You can read a full report on my blog at www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## fishon667

We started going there on vacations every year starting in '67. That is what impressed me so much was the water clarity 30 ft is by no means a stretch. I was interested in the trout back then but I did catch smallmouth but nothing that big, Could see them though. We always went in mid July at the time of the cherry festival-always gorged on cherries. Very impressive fish-thanks.


----------



## the weav

That fish is not 5 lbs and your holding it wrong and you had to have ate them becuase it looks like you are on the shore. 

Great job!


----------



## Ross

the weav said:


> That fish is not 5 lbs and your holding it wrong and you had to have ate them becuase it looks like you are on the shore.
> 
> Great job!


or he could have been releasing it from the shore.. either way nice smallies, beautiful coloration


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Evileye

East or west bay? One beautiful place.


----------



## justin3687

Nice report on the blog

From my Evo


----------



## DLarrick

great report, looks like you got into the fish thats for sure. congrats on the nice fish.


----------



## WillyB2

Beautiful smallie !! Love those brown fish !!!!!


----------



## Flippin 416

Wow...those are impressive. Great job and nice report!!


----------



## Blorgus

SM meat is very dense and grills very nicely like a tuna steak, marinade it, grill it and eat it. There diet is mainly crayfish and their normal habitat is similar to walleye, clear water and rocky structure.


----------



## Intracoastal

Nice fish! Was that the West Arm or the East Arm of the bay?


----------



## fishingredhawk

Intracoastal said:


> Nice fish! Was that the West Arm or the East Arm of the bay?


East arm of the bay.


----------



## baby bass

way to go mike great looking smallies. come to the hollow and show me how it is done.


----------



## Tokugawa

Sweet smallies!! Traverse City is one of my "want to go" destinations.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Awesome fish man!


----------

